# A tad OTT?



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I know Gordon and Badly Dubbed have already commented along with myself, but this thread made me cringe in all honesty:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=135357


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alas Clark, it seems to be the name of the game in some cases - crack out the FC+ regardless of the car and hope for the best... works fine until that one fatal car when it all goes **** up. Hit 'em hard and hope is eventually going to catch folk out, and its a great shame that folk wont take on a little friendly advice but there we go.

You and I both know, along with the rest of the professional detailing community, the merits of a measured approach... and also, if I may be so bold to say, I suspect we may find that what you and I (and many other expericned machine polishers) can correct with 106FA with our techniques is likely to take others a much more aggressive approach - I see this time and again.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

In any case, I'm off out on the lash... perhaps I'll post my advice when I get home


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I have wanted to comment as cant see how BH will refine Furk all to be honest.
I read his stuff on MLR (as you'll know Clark) but they are a different breed and are impressed with a dull outdoor shot of a car.
I recently have used FCP on an evo but with the patience of a saint and one hell of a lot of care..certainly not 6hrs work either. That evo had thin paint but it was rock hard. I have had a total mixed bag on the evo front.
I cant post in either thread as it will only come across as sour grapes and I know Clark and Rich have already been on the end of 1 of those threads.
The owner of the red one I did recently asked me what I thought of his work and why did I never pass comment...face to face I told him!
He needs to walk, before running but a big and refurbed unit to pay for. 
Why he doesnt go "above board" and pay his subs I'll never know??


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> In any case, I'm off out on the lash... perhaps I'll post my advice when I get home


I'll look forward to it!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I tired hard not to come across critical. But to many people read these post and try to mirror the results within them. I could not sit back and watch some guy following the post and destroying their car. Sometimes I feel this is lost within the posts and wish the OPs of the thread would consider this prior to posting.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

caledonia said:


> I tired hard not to come across critical. But to many people read these post and try to mirror the results within them. I could not sit back and watch some guy following the post and destroying their car. Sometimes I feel this is lost within the posts and wish the OPs of the thread would consider this prior to posting.


Usually I keep out of these things but for the very same reason as you've highlighted mate, I had to say something as too many people will see the shiny black paintwork and try to replicate with the same products he used.

Tim - I've no doubt that he'll aim some sort of abuse back at me whether it's on here or MLR but if he cant take the criticism then that's his loss - I'm just thinking of the poor sod that owns the black Evo..


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I sometimes think this sort of attitude is endemic and it frustrates me alot.

Start with a mild product and work upwards (if necessary) is what I always tell people and something I stick with.

The thing is, most people won't be told, they know best until it all comes crashing down.

These days I am fanatical about choosing a product that will work, but is mild and will not cause any long term ill effects.

I'm sure we could all turn some amazing results with brick acid on alloys, but don't think they will last too long.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Clark said:


> Usually I keep out of these things but for the very same reason as you've highlighted mate, I had to say something as too many people will see the shiny black paintwork and try to replicate with the same products he used.
> 
> Tim - I've no doubt that he'll aim some sort of abuse back at me whether it's on here or MLR but if he cant take the criticism then that's his loss - I'm just thinking of the poor sod that owns the black Evo..


or the poor sod that machines it next and has half a micron to play with.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Firstly thats waaaay to severe a combo to use on an evo imo, secondly and maybe if missed something but whats he doing putting his coffee/tea mug on a customers car.

This isnt the first time that IMHO an overly aggresive approach has been used on a Jap car in recent times and i suppose its just down to who your 'buddies' are on here as to the comments/criticism the OP receives.

Gav


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have to say if I always started with a mild product and worked my way up I would never get anything achieved.

I go in with what I think will work based on now 5 years plus experience and 9 time sout of 10 I am not dissapointed. He doesn't appear to have that experience!

A subaru I did last week had one panel which maxed out at 58 microns lol! I did hit it with DACP but I know if it suffers from early cc failure it will do with or without my input.

What concerens me the most is his waxing - more 'icing' than a wedding cake


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Brazo said:


> What concerens me the most is his waxing - more 'icing' than a wedding cake


:lol: Yeh that did make me chuckle.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> I have to say if I always started with a mild product and worked my way up I would never get anything achieved.


That may be alright for jedis like you, but us amateurs have to start somewhere 



Brazo said:


> What concerens me the most is his waxing - more 'icing' than a wedding cake


Looks like my first trip out with EX-P, layer it on nice and thick.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have to say I was very, very very hungover yesterday but promised my father in law I would 'spruce' up his corsa for sale, lets just say he was chuffed to bits (I wasn't) but the wax job was about the same :lol:


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Aside from the choice of armoury - the 'correction' left a lot to be desired judging by the shots. For me if you can pick out defects after correction in a photo then it will look a lot worse in the flesh. I would love to unleash the Sungun and flick it around the paintwork after a wash on that car...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

If it's the guy I think it is he's only been using a rotary for best part of 5 weeks, it would appear he was more focussed on removing the defects with no regard for preserving what little amount of clearcoat there was left originally.
Wouldn't like to be the next un-suspecting owner of that Evo.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

That won't look pretty next time it is washed.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I;ve had my little say, in the hope folk reading it will see that such correction techniques are not always recommended and hopefully we can see some paint readings and numbers to add more info. I've had a few drinks though, so I hpe it all comes over okay


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

He is constantly contradicting himself with the answers given.

PMSL :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

That is 1 hell of a funny read, he needs a shovel I think.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Race Valeting said:


> That is 1 hell of a funny read, he needs a shovel I think.


He already has one, he uses it to apply the sealant....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Midlands Detailing said:


> He already has one, he uses it to apply the sealant....


Looked like the old-school methods of slapping on SRP


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Midlands Detailing said:


> He already has one, he uses it to apply the sealant....


Sharp mate :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Sharp mate :thumb:


I'm here all week, tapes are behind the bar etc...


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I did cringe when I saw the first photo with the mug on the car roof.:doublesho

What worries me most, amongst many things after reading and browsing the photos, was that he used FC+ as his first resort before, it seems, trying any other less severe combination of pad and polish. And then removing the hologramming with Blackhole...

The worst part is that he has corrected around 20 Evos in four months using the same technique. This has put me right off purchasing a second hand Evo without using a paint detector first.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

/\/\ Must admit the mug on the roof was a stupid photo :wall:

If it had slipped he would of had to clear the glass aswell where as if he had used the bonnet it might not of broke or just snapped the handle off :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

maybe the marring was so severe it left a "non slip" finish lol!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

As well as all the points mentioned.. (ffs - there is no telling some people!) 

Surely he's clearly advertising his crappy services and the thread should be pulled anyway?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Shame that the chaps on the MLR forums haven't seen through this one; I'd like to make a point of the issue, but from experience it'll just start an all out slanging match that won't serve any useful purpose. Oh well, hopefully those members who pay attention to Tim, Barry and our own work on there will put two and two together and realise how OTT his methods are.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> Shame that the chaps on the MLR forums haven't seen through this one...


That's the problem - there's at least one on every marque forum who's done a few cars with some oblique shots and everyone see's them as the daddy of detailing. Woe betide anyone that pulls them up on something......



Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> Surely he's clearly advertising his crappy services and the thread should be pulled anyway?


Got to admit - I don't often look in the showroom, but I had a flick through the other day and was suprised at the number of not quite blatantly advertising detail. But then we've had that problem for years and short of the mods being fulltime on here and using a bigger banning stick, I'm not sure of the answer.

There's always the red button, but I'm not sure what's allowed these days and what isn't.....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

To be honest i dont really see a problem with using FCP on the paint, if its whats needed to get the job done and _you know what your doing and its safe to do so_ then FCP it has to be, if im honest i recon id have corrected that with yellow top or FCP my self, id not have started off at the lest aggressive ie 85rd and a finishing pad as i know for a fact it would not do the job. im guessing yellow top or 3.02 would have done the job on the cut tho.

What get on my t!ts is the fact he says "refined" with BH, FFS all hes done has filled all the grams, a wash or two and that will look like sh!t, even if you just went down to UF after that it would still look poo, you would need to 3 step it, FCP yellow then UF to get it right as the paint will be far to soft.

Whats worse is this is not uncommon, load of "detailers" (valeters with a rotary) are doing quick jobs and its an increasing problem that reflects badly on the rest of us, i see it on forums and with car coming in to us where people dont belive the finish from paint correction last as the "have had it done" a month or two back and all the swirls are back, no its cos all the [email protected] out of the polish has droped back and your left with how your paint actually is, pretty much all polishes hide in one way or another, maybe not intentionally but the carriers and oils if not cleared away with IPA or alike will hid faint swirls and holograms.

Thats my view

Oh and that guy should take up plastering the way he puts an LSP on LOL


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

In The Detail said:


> That's the problem - there's at least one on every marque forum who's done a few cars with some oblique shots and everyone see's them as the daddy of detailing. Woe betide anyone that pulls them up on something......
> 
> Got to admit - I don't often look in the showroom, but I had a flick through the other day and *was suprised at the number of not quite blatantly advertising detail. But then we've had that problem for years and short of the mods being fulltime on here and using a bigger banning stick, I'm not sure of the answer.*
> 
> There's always the red button, but I'm not sure what's allowed these days and what isn't.....


Yup, it is something we're going to have to get a grip on sooner rather than later, as it's on the increase and too many non subscribing members are getting away with sly and sometimes blatant plugs that they 'detail' for money (well, that they charge people for working on their car, is probably more accurate )


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> Got to admit - I don't often look in the showroom, but I had a flick through the other day and was suprised at the number of not quite blatantly advertising detail. But then we've had that problem for years and short of the mods being fulltime on here and using a bigger banning stick, I'm not sure of the answer.
> 
> There's always the red button, but I'm not sure what's allowed these days and what isn't.....


Amen to that.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

The fact that its his first time using FC+ and he choose to use it on an Evo is not a great start but then trying to refine with BH just shows the guy has no product knowledge. That would have been hologramed for fun after the FC+ and he must have seen them and like James said you would have probably had to do a 3 stage polish to refine it right back. I know we all have to learn somewhere but using someone’s 55plate Evo is not really where it’s at.

Might be worth making a note of the number plate in his last pic as there maybe a chance someone in here may end up putting it right in a month or so


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ah i thought i was being a bit of a moaner with al the red button tapping iv been doing over the last few weeks lol glad its not just me thats noticed it. 

One id point out is Jim W, its pretty obvious what hes doing and its not like hes not ding enough cars a year to part with the £150 a year, i think he should be told to make a desission, DW is either some where he wants to advertise or not, as at the moment hes doing it and not paying for it. i dont see why? only other than hes getting what he thinks the forums got to offer but for free.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

james b said:


> Ah i thought i was being a bit of a moaner with al the red button tapping iv been doing over the last few weeks lol glad its not just me thats noticed it.
> 
> One id point out is Jim W, its pretty obvious what hes doing and its not like hes not ding enough cars a year to part with the £150 a year, i think he should be told to make a desission, DW is either some where he wants to advertise or not, as at the moment hes doing it and not paying for it. i dont see why? only other than hes getting what he thinks the forums got to offer but for free.


Its a good point James, 'White Details' if im not mistaken.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

james b said:


> One id point out is Jim W, its pretty obvious what hes doing and its not like hes not ding enough cars a year to part with the £150 a year


I've said it before - I don't do half as many cars on here as most part timers, but still pay as it's the "right" thing to do. Mind you, it's not suprising more don't when they see others getting away with it.....


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

This dude does it for a living, I've reported his posts before blatant advertising with his sign on the unit front door in full view taking up half the photo jack **** got done about it so why bother hitting the report button ? 

Why would the new guys bother to stump up the 150 nicker when they can advertise for free ?totally off topic

When I read this thread the other day I laugh so hard not so much on the fcp but the black hole refining & some of his bull**** replies to peoples questions.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Even when I point it out to him he thinks he can by-pass it with a crap comment.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=135357&page=5

Robbie


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you know what [email protected] it im gona have a moan, first thing in that thread "nick (biggles) booked in with me for a full correction detail on his black evo 8" how is that not blatantly showing hes doing it for people for doe?

Then the out side finished pics, he has that evo in the background with his signs all over it and the banner over the workshop door with logo on in clear view in one of the shots (ok its a reflection but its there none the less) any other forum where people pay for the right to advertise would have slung that off as soon as that went up, i just feel people are taking the right pi$$ lately with it more than ever. i think its unfair to be honest. i know we done away with the Adds for free thread, but these guys are getting what they want with out paying cos your letting them, slap them with some tight rules ad they would pay up like a shot due to the promotion there getting out of this site.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

some guys help others and contribute to the forum, and you can "tolerate" it - like Ahaydock. Too many others are on here just to get free advertising and take the ****....

I hate commenting on threads like the one that has been posted as it can look like all the "big, bad dw supporters" ganging up..... but f**k it!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> This dude does it for a living, *I've reported his posts before blatant advertising with his sign on the unit front door in full view taking up half the photo *jack **** got done about it so why bother hitting the report button ?
> 
> Why would the new guys bother to stump up the 150 nicker when they can advertise for free ?totally off topic
> 
> When I read this thread the other day I laugh so hard not so much on the fcp but the black hole refining & some of his bull**** replies to peoples questions.


Whilst I agree with where you're coming from, that's ^^ a bit of an exaggeration. I've just been through all the last 800 odd reported posts going back to the start of the year and you reported this guy on the 1st July. There is only one photo with contact phone numbers in the background, but tbh. it's that small and blurred you can't even read the digits.

But, like I've already stated earlier, I do agree with you and we do need to clamp down on this sort of thing *.

* Which I've just made a start on personally by removing the thread.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Its been deleted now.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> Whilst I agree with where you're coming from, that's ^^ a bit of an exaggeration. I've just been through all the last 800 odd reported posts going back to the start of the year and you reported this guy on the 1st July. There is only one photo with contact phone numbers in the background, but tbh. it's that small and blurred you can't even read the digits.
> 
> But, like I've already stated earlier, I do agree with you and we do need to clamp down on this sort of thing *.
> 
> * Which I've just made a start on personally by removing the thread.


exaggerated or not it was there & he was advertising, was it delete at the time ?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> exaggerated or not it was there & he was advertising, was it delete at the time ?


Not on that occasion, it wasn't no - clearly slipped through the net that one.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Its been deleted now.


I know, Robbie, I've just said that - keep up, matey :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> I know, Robbie, I've just said that - keep up, matey :lol:


Ok smarty pants 
Im gonna keep you busy tonight :lol:
And your on top form tonight I see :thumb: I reported the last one less than 2 mins ago and BANG the thread has gone.

GO VIPER GO VIPER GO :tumbleweed:

EDIT:

GO BRAZO GO BRAZO GO :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Ok smarty pants
> Im gonna keep you busy tonight :lol:
> And your on top form tonight I see :thumb: I reported the last one less than 2 mins ago and BANG the thread has gone.
> 
> GO VIPER GO VIPER GO :tumbleweed:


Nowt' to do with me that other one - I'm not the only mod online you know


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^Nope that was me 

oops was meant to be below robs post!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> Nowt' to do with me that other one - I'm not the only mod online you know


Just realised and edited my post :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:lol:The Mods are Tag teaming. :lol:
Might free up some space on the server.:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

YES! some deleting going on. Brilliant. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

In The Detail said:


> I've said it before - I don't do half as many cars on here as most part timers, but still pay as it's the "right" thing to do. Mind you, it's not suprising more don't when they see others getting away with it.....





Auto Detox said:


> This dude does it for a living, I've reported his posts before blatant advertising with his sign on the unit front door in full view taking up half the photo jack **** got done about it so why bother hitting the report button ?
> 
> Why would the new guys bother to stump up the 150 nicker when they can advertise for free ?totally off topic
> 
> When I read this thread the other day I laugh so hard not so much on the fcp but the black hole refining & some of his bull**** replies to peoples questions.


Chaps I have had a quick look thru - We have appointed another mod for a trail period to help with thtis ----

But i think we have said this on numerous occassion - it helps to report the threads this way it is quickly brought to our attention and we can then deal with it

Also added this and will try to take alook everyday

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50241


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I also believe Rich H is another to watch as I know he runs Refined Detail or something like that.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

doh ! am always too late to read these threads before they're gone, good fun reading the "reaction thread" tho :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

xpressvalet said:


> doh ! am always too late to read these threads before they're gone, good fun reading the "reaction thread" tho :lol:


:lol: Well I waited and waited for you, matey "he'll be along in a bit" I told myself, "just keep this thread open for just a little longer"....but you never showed so I had to pull the plug on it, sorry :lol:

Shame really, it was quite entertaining


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thought this might interest a few.
http://www.kowalskidetails.co.uk/
Especially if you follow the testimonials and write ups.
Right back to DW showroom.
You might also want to google n8kow Vs.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Another one whos used my copy text and modded it a bit, really [email protected] me off. but what can you do............


Ours has changed a bit from back when hes took that, but it is our original body text i paid someone to write and hes took and modded it (slightly) 

You know what i dot know why i bother with DW, it bring more agro than good now days  and to think all these checky [email protected]&ts come to our meets and training days, and then do things like that...............


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Thought this might interest a few.
> http://www.kowalskidetails.co.uk/
> Especially if you follow the testimonials and write ups.
> Right back to DW showroom.
> You might also want to google n8kow Vs.


No gallery  He must be new.

But in all seriousness why dont they just pay the £150 FFS its not alot of cash for a advertising tool like DW :wall:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Thought this might interest a few.
> http://www.kowalskidetails.co.uk/
> Especially if you follow the testimonials and write ups.
> *Right back to DW showroom.*


Mods could go in and change the posts to a "need a detailer" thread..... lol!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Just so you know the last couple of his threads have been deleted


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Personally I do appreciate all your positions on this matter and that's it's very frustrating that people seem to be abusing the site for their own ends for nothing when you're all doing the right thing and paying the sub.

As Bill said earlier, we can only ask that you don't loose faith and keep hitting the report button when you suspect something is dodgy.

Having said that; that's the easy bit - just 'suspecting' something is. We then have to look closely at each case and make a decision if it is actually breaking the rules. Of course there are going to be cases where it's really blatant and a total no-brainer, but often it's not and what's _suspected_ as being paid work, is sometimes impossible to prove for certain, and as such we can't be steaming in deleting everything on just barely a suspicion or a hunch.

It is tricky, and some do slip through, but I'm sure I speak for the other guys when I say we'l have to work a little harder in clamping down on this, so bear with us and I'm sure between us all we can stamp it out


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I apprecite all the effort the owners and mods of DW put in, I will cotinue to support DW as it what helped me launch Auto Finess in tge first place. 

Now if it's someone just starting out and they post a few cars they have done then join up fair enough, but we do seem to have a few long standing pi$$ takers, and I feel they should have a choice to make, pay tosupport the site they are using for commercial gain or don't use tge site for this purpose, maybe if it's possible a three strike system where by they end up with out the right to post in the showroom?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Good idea that, James :thumb: and you're quite right, there are few who've been manipulating DW's good hositality and huge national exposure for free for long time, and it's just not fair play. It's these we will be tackling as a priority.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree James but when one of the long standing ##sstakers is working for a DW supporter doing details where does that leave the pi##taker and where does it leave the DW supporter that "employs" that person?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> I agree James but when one of the long standing ##sstakers is working for a DW supporter doing details where does that leave the pi##taker and where does it leave the DW supporter that "employs" that person?


I was just about to bring this up..


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> I agree James but when one of the long standing ##sstakers is working for a DW supporter doing details where does that leave the pi##taker and where does it leave the DW supporter that "employs" that person?


I use a guy on here to do some prep work but he doesnt show any of his other work.
If he worked for me and me only then i would announce this and share my signature with said helper :thumb:

Robbie

P.S. The rules are clear just like a car park PAY AND DISPLAY.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> I agree James but when one of the long standing ##sstakers is working for a DW supporter doing details where does that leave the pi##taker and where does it leave the DW supporter that "employs" that person?


Well you pay to promote a company not your self IIRR (altho a few dont have a "company as such and just promote there services but thats up to them) if the work is for the said company then surely like Tom (the 3rd detailer for Auto Finesse) he comes under that company and gets access and the right to promote that company (tom has access to here and has our banner under his name but he dont post much now as we keep him on his toes ) but if he had his own business and teamed up with another detailer like Finer detailes and glyn dose, then the only company to be mentioned should be the paying one, and more fool any one who works this way, IMO its a stupid idea.........


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> maybe if it's possible a three strike system where by they end up with out the right to post in the showroom?


Agree, give them the opportunity "Have you considered joining the Supporters?" if they choose to ignore it, take away their right to both post in the Showroom & join the Studio for at least a year.:devil:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> share my signature with said helper :thumb:
> 
> Robbie
> 
> P.S. The rules are clear just like a car park PAY AND DISPLAY.


I am your your banner. :lol:

But I am not going to work for you. I heard you where a right slave driver.

On a different note M8 thanks again, Much appreciated.:thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> I use a guy on here to do some prep work but he doesnt show any of his other work.
> If he worked for me and me only then i would announce this and share my signature with said helper :thumb:
> 
> Robbie
> ...


I dont mean you mate 



james b said:


> Well you pay to promote a company not your self IIRR (altho a few dont have a "company as such and just promote there services but thats up to them) if the work is for the said company then surely like Tom (the 3rd detailer for Auto Finesse) he comes under that company and gets access and the right to promote that company (tom has access to here and has our banner under his name but he dont post much now as we keep him on his toes ) but if he had his own business and teamed up with another detailer like Finer detailes and glyn dose, then the only company to be mentioned should be the paying one, and more fool any one who works this way, IMO its a stupid idea.........


I dont mean you or Tom either mate


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

can we add russZS to this list?

first line of new post says it all.................


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

isn't russZS helping another supporter? still doesn't excuse him.....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ IIRR it was Gaz? if so Gaz should do the right thing and just PM Bill and ask nicely, job done, and every one stays the right side of the rules also it would get his banner up more so he would be silly not to, thing is id not put my name to some of his work.... oooooh

IMO pi$$ takers are.....

Jim W
russZS 
Baker21 (dispite putting a bit of pu$$ in his write ups he still takes the ****)
Rich H
N8KOW (purely cos he robbed text off my site LOL)


I Personally fell a clap down on the foreigners is needed too, they dont have it on there sites and considering you have companies from the US paying to sponsor the site i feel they should also be treated the same now, it also sets the wrong example for others to follow and think its ok .............. but i have been saying this for about 2 years now


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

james b said:


> IMO
> 
> Baker21 (dispite putting a bit of pu$$ in his write ups he still takes the ****)


Glyn and I did debate a re-make of the scene with her in the GT3 with Glyn inside the 911s, but we decided that we preferred to get compliments for our work, and not the fact our posts have to be soft porn to get any replies


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> I dont mean you mate
> 
> I dont mean you or Tom either mate


I know you didnt mean me dude :thumb: I was just putting my bit across :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

thats my next plan out the window............ LOL, mike with his nuts out polishing not gona get me no rep..........


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

james b said:


> ^^ IIRR it was Gaz? if so Gaz should do the right thing and just PM Bill and ask nicely, job done, and every one stays the right side of the rules also it would get his banner up more so he would be silly not to, thing is id not put my name to some of his work.... oooooh
> 
> IMO pi$$ takers are.....
> 
> ...


Agreed ^ they blattntly post up all the time....


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Where does Ireland come in terms of "foriegners" as there's a few over there that post up. There's people now who link to work on here from their sites - i know it'll be a ball ache but your analytics must show it up?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

james b said:


> thats my next plan out the window............ LOL, mike with his nuts out polishing not gona get me no rep..........


Worked for me :lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> Glyn and I did debate a re-make of the scene with her in the GT3 with Glyn inside the 911s, but we decided that we preferred to get compliments for our work, and not the fact our posts have to be soft porn to get any replies


I'm not sure Glyn's bum is quite as pert....... :tumbleweed:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Look at Mr LOL's 2nd post half way down

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=133743

So its not just that we know he is doing it either.

Robbie


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Robbie id say if you noticed it, it would be pretty obvious to any one  Ahhhh HA HA HA.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Look at Mr LOL's 2nd post half way down
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=133743
> 
> ...


post number seven?

talk about here's how to flaunt it in their faces.... **** taking!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> I'm not sure Glyn's bum is quite as pert....... :tumbleweed:


no but his **** are bigger than mine


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Finerdetails said:


> can we add russZS to this list?
> 
> first line of new post says it all.................


That was who I was referring to. Didn't know you others had 'helpers'! (which shows you're not taking the pi$$!)



Finerdetails said:


> post number seven?
> 
> talk about here's how to flaunt it in their faces.... **** taking!


missed that :



Bailes said:


> If I said that somone would complain and make me pay to become a trader


It is taking the ****!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Thought this might interest a few.
> http://www.kowalskidetails.co.uk/
> Especially if you follow the testimonials and write ups.
> Right back to DW showroom.
> You might also want to google n8kow Vs.


This boy came all the way up to one of our open days last summer and he didnt even know the difference between a rotary and G220 - literally 2 weeks later he was pm'ing me saying he was going to start a detailing business :tumbleweed:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ then robbed my copy, pr!ck, and trying to offer the same level of service


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Clark said:


> This boy came all the way up to one of our open days last summer and he didnt even know the difference between a rotary and G220 - literally 2 weeks later he was pm'ing me saying he was going to start a detailing business :tumbleweed:


Pretty much standard practice these days, once they realise we aren't sunning ourselves in St Tropez every other weekend it dawns upon them.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Clark said:


> This boy came all the way up to one of our open days last summer and he didnt even know the difference between a rotary and G220 - literally 2 weeks later he was pm'ing me saying he was going to start a detailing business :tumbleweed:


sure;y after his visit he was a trained competent detailer?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Pretty much standard practice these days, once they realise we aren't sunning ourselves in St Tropez every other weekend it dawns upon them.


Thats the thing - we had one person ask us for a job around 18 months ago and at the time we werent looking so obviously said no. Pretty shortly after that they became a complete and utter **** (started bad mouthing us for no apparant reason, snide remarks on forums etc- jealousy's the only thing i can think of). I've been contacted twice in the last 3 months from unhappy customers who's cars he's done and it's simple things that should have been part of even a basic valet that they missed - sums the whole thing up really!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> missed that :
> 
> _Originally Posted by Bailes
> If I said that somone would complain and make me pay to become a trader _
> ...


Bailes helps out a supporter too!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, Glossmax.. or am I missing someone else?

While we're on the subject, am I the only one that thinks Breezy should be on the list as well?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

That's the one. Not sure how often, but he was in a recent mini thread


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> Robbie id say if you noticed it, it would be pretty obvious to any one  Ahhhh HA HA HA.


----------

